# Elite Archery Answer



## farmcritter (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice review. I would be very dissapointed though if Elite went with a rollor guard unless it was a flex guard.IMO it would just add torque to the bow and stiffin the draw.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

True, however I feel it would reduce cam lean caused by the shooter. Yes a flex roller guard is the happy answer.


----------



## stanfill77 (Dec 23, 2006)

Great review as always, Jason!


----------

